# skype и alsa

## r90

Ситуация такая. Скайп работает, но звонки проходят далеко не каждый раз: скайп постоянно ругается на проблемы со звуковыми устройствами. То с захватом звука у него проблемы, то наоборот с выводом. Дозвониться можно, но с пятой-десятой попытки.

Никаких звуковых демонов не стоит. Вывод идёт через alsa. В настройках скайпа везде стоит дефолт девайс. Я пробовал и не дефолт, та же самая петрушка. Хочется как-то исправить ситуацию, чтобы принимать звонки или дозваниваться с первой попытки.

Всё это дело происходит на amd64. Скайп собран с qt-static... Даже не знаю, какая ещё информация может быть полезна. Но вы спрашивайте если я чего-то не сказал.

ps. рытьё гугла наводило меня на похожую проблему в убунте. Но там всё упиралось в настройки pulseaudio. Я никогда не сталкивался с этой программой, но как я понимаю это какая-то примочка к esd, которая у меня напрочь отсутствует. Впрочем как и esd. Вообще складывается ощущение, что я один с этой проблемой столкнулся. Это фрустрирует. Буду рад, если вы покажете, что я заблуждаюсь, и проблема давным давно известна, и решена уже десятком различных способов  :Smile: 

----------

## r90

Проблема решилась... Я зачем-то собрал alsa-plugins в 32-битном варианте и закинул все их /usr/lib32. Не очень понимаю как это помогло, но это помогло.

----------

